# Corsair Obsidian 450D



## Darksaber (Mar 23, 2014)

The Corsair 450D is the smallest of the Obsidian family, but it offers the same cool and clean look and a potent feature set at a price tag of 120 USD - which is 20 dollars less than the 550D, but 20 dollars more than the 350D. Is there enough room for the 450D to fill such a gap?

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 25, 2014)

I am having issues with the 1st page itself, looks like either the page is not uploaded properly on server or some other issue. I am adding a screenshot of the page how it is rendered in google chrome for me on my PC.

Edit- Even drop down list is messed up.


----------



## ogharaei (Mar 25, 2014)

fixed


----------



## tonschk (Mar 25, 2014)

This case is like a Swiss cheese completely full of holes and grills everywhere which can develop only a messy airflow , therefore I don't like this case


----------



## Razorfang (Mar 25, 2014)

tonschk said:


> This case is like a Swiss cheese completely full of holes and grills everywhere which can develop only a messy airflow , therefore I don't like this case



That's what the dust filters are for.


----------



## shoman24v (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful case, but too bad the look goes away once you add a CD drive.  Totally robs the case of it's beauty.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Mar 26, 2014)

shoman24v said:


> Beautiful case, but too bad the look goes away once you add a CD drive.  Totally robs the case of it's beauty.



Yes, I'm baffled why Corsair hasn't introduced stealth bay covers for their latest Obisidian models (350D, 450D, 750D, 900D).


----------



## RGJCPU (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm confused.  You say one of the cons is "No USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter" yet on this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Obsidian_450D/4.html
you have a pic of the USB 2.0 & 3.0 adapters.




 USB 3.0 is backwards compatible with USB 2.0 anyway....


----------



## meatinaplasticsack (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello! That case really caught my eye but i have a question: i own Asus Maximus Formula VI and Dark Rock Pro 3 and i wonder if there's enough space to put them together into Obsidian 450D. @Darksaber, could you tell me if that's possible? Dark Rock Pro 3 has 163mm height (max cpu cooler height is 165mm so...) and due to it's specific mounting Formula's armor need to be a little bend but it shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 14, 2014)

It says Corsair Graphite 450D on the table on the first page


----------



## ditto (Jul 22, 2014)

RGJCPU said:


> I'm confused.  You say one of the cons is "No USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter" yet on this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Obsidian_450D/4.html
> you have a pic of the USB 2.0 & 3.0 adapters.
> 
> 
> ...



i believe that is the audio header on the left. 
the point would be that users with only usb 2.0 header on the mb would not be able to connect front panel usb.


----------

